# DIY Brake Job



## tido (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi, 

I have a 2007 Nissan Sentra which requires a brake upgrade, what are some reputable brands which will last as long as the OEM brakes? Where do you purchase your brake pads?

cheers, 
tido


----------



## Rotorworks (Nov 16, 2009)

If you're interested in cross drilled / slotted. pm me


----------

